# 28 gal Bowfront NA style



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Here's the setup:

substrate: ada aquasoil, Eco Complete (used as filler in the back)
lighting: 2x 55w 9325k PC's
CO2: pressurized injection thru ceramic diffuser
filtration: eheim ecco canister (2236)

Fish: Celestial Pearl Danios
inverts: ramshorn snails, malaysian trumpet snails, pond snails, snowball shrimp

Plants: Needle leaf java fern, hygro bold, stargrass,
lindernia sp. (formerly hemigraphis traian)
crypt lucens, crypt wendtii bronze,
hydrocotyle verticillata, hydrocotyl vulgaris.
bolbitis heudelotti (sp.)
weeping moss, fissidens moss

Hardscape: 1 large peice malaysian driftwood, 1 smaller peice of malaysian driftwood, hand picked stones (grey, jagged edged)

first pics of hardscape before planting and filling:





































more to come this week....


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's a huge piece of driftwood! Make sure your substrate won't go anaerobic under there. You're not gonna have much planting space at least in the substrate. Wonder if you're gonna do anubias, javas and such??? I'll stay tuned.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

didn't put much substrate under the wood, I actually put a thin layer on bottom before I installed the wood, then poured the aquasoil in afterword. The wood has the branching parts that create a nice separation where each individual plant species is placed.

no anubias, ferns yes!


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

going for more is more huh? :-D I like the wood. plenty of space for that fern, and the mosses, I think the hygro bold popping out from behind will be a nice splash too. can't wait to see it


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> That's a huge piece of driftwood! Make sure your substrate won't go aerobic under there. You're not gonna have much planting space at least in the substrate. Wonder if you're gonna do anubias, javas and such??? I'll stay tuned.


Sorry to whore, but what do you mean by "aerobic under there"? I just added 2 medium size pieces of malaysian driftwood to my 75 gal is there something I missed in my reading.

BTW tank looks good..

Matt


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I think she meant ANAEROBIC, meaning no circulation where dying bacteria and other bad stuff can cause gas to build up and create a "dead" spot in the substrate. Usually not a problem and only happens w/ super compacted substrate like fine sand that isn't sifted thru well by fish. I wouldnt' worry about it...


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The hardscape looks very nice. I can't wait to see what it looks like planted.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Full tank shot









lindernia sp. (hemigraphis traian)









crypt wendtii bronze









pond snail and fissidens 









hydrocotyls









Pearl danios









RCS


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very pretty. 

Yes, I did mean anaerobic, (hehehe). Acutally I have had those pockets with big gravel mixed with laterite. Horrid putrid sulfur smell when I would vacuum the gravel. It doesn't have to be fine sand.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

pics taken 12-10-08


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

updates 1-19-09


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

added 2x t5ho glo fixture and boosted the co2 and ferts up considerably. Still working on getting all that right so I can get some color out of my lamiaceae and the hygro bold. The ferns are lacking something and I was low on potassium for a while. I've been working on that too...


----------



## soler (Jan 5, 2009)

The Pearl danios look great!


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

It looks awesome so far!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I lost track of this. It's really filled in nicely and the layout is great. It will be stunning when you get the plants to color up a bit. The long stems on the hydrocotyle are a bit odd though, is it supposed to do that?


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

two different species. I didnt' know they were supposed to get a foot tall either.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Filling in nicely!


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I kind of like the hydrcotyl, but i think you should cut off the longer ones and maybe try more light or less shading to keep them from getting lanky. Really neat tank


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks texgal, shane

not sure it's the lighting that is making them taller. I have the 2x t5h0 glo fixture + a 2 x 55w jbj 9325k bulbs. The glos are 6700k and 18000k. I actually just added a coralife 2xt5no w/ 6500k and 10000k bulbs on it to try and get the colors to pop. 

C02 is prob at 3-4 bps
My ferts have been boosted to 

(every 2 days)
4ml nit+pot
2ml phos
2ml flourish iron
4ml flourish comp.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

as of 2-17-08


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

having a major problem w/ cladophora


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

Your tank is still young I think the Clado will disappear on its own, pull it out with a toothbrush.


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

killer job


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I removed 90% of the glosso and the big clump of weeping moss, I also trimmed out like a pound of stargrass. I intend on removing the hygro bold to make room for something a little more textured and "visible", not sure what yet.


----------

